# Newbie



## drcren53 (Jan 7, 2013)

Just purchased 2011 10th Aniversary Outback 260FL. Pick it up this Thursday. Looking forward to spring break!! Anyone els with 260 FL?


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Let me be the first to welcome you to Outbackers!
I don't have a 260FL but someone who does will surely come along soon. Great Trailer. You will have many great camping trips!


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome to the group...


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to the group!! Be sure to ask any questions that you may have. It's always easier to ask now then have to open the wallet later!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Welcome aboard!

Walter


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Congrats on the TT. Welcome to the group


----------



## Chief901 (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome to Outback, you can learn a lot about the RV world and your TT or 5er on this site.


----------



## beth323 (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrates on your new camper! We have a 2010 260FL and love it. Words of wisdom make sure your table is in the correct position when putting your slides in and out. I did not we had the table turned side ways for more comfort and the leg ripped the flooring. Yep and it was within a week of purchasing it ;(. One of the modifications we did was remove the U shape dinnette and replace it with 2 recliner chairs. We carry a small lightweight foldable table if we need an inside table. Since it is usually DH and I we find this works great for us. Beth T


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the newOutback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Skid Mark (Jul 30, 2014)

Yep we love our 260FL, only issue was the brown front end cap turning gray and the roof calk cracking and separating during our first year of ownership , all taken care of under the warranty .


----------

